# Good wholesale pet supply websites



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

OK so a friend is thinking of running an online shop were she would sell pet supplys (dog toys, beds, food, catt stuff, maybe rodents etc) however she is not having much success finding any decent wholesale pet supply sites so was wondering if any of you folk knew of any good websites with lots of good equipment at fair prices. :2thumb:

(would be good if you shop owners could lend a hand :whistling2

erm couldnt decide which section to shove it on so yeah :whistling2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Paws Products - WHOLESALE PET SUPPLIES, supply direct to pet shops and retailers throughout the UK and europe. Bulk purchase end of line wholesale pet products and supplies.

Found that via google in around 3 seconds.


----------



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> Paws Products - WHOLESALE PET SUPPLIES, supply direct to pet shops and retailers throughout the UK and europe. Bulk purchase end of line wholesale pet products and supplies.
> 
> Found that via google in around 3 seconds.


hmmmm never ever ever ever ever thought of using google.
You missed the part were I said decent sites : victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

So, no 'thank you' for wasting my time finding a website but a moan because you dont think its a good site. 

Google finds everything!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Theres also this one Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories

There are loads on google though mate - Keywords such as - Pet Supplies Wholesale, Pet Wholesale, Dog Wholesale, Cat Wholesale etc


----------



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> So, no 'thank you' for wasting my time finding a website but a moan because you dont think its a good site.
> 
> Google finds everything!


Google cant find many things for example i bet it cant find my other sock which is now missing.

Thanks anyways, good effort:flrt:


----------



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> Theres also this one Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories
> 
> There are loads on google though mate - Keywords such as - Pet Supplies Wholesale, Pet Wholesale, Dog Wholesale, Cat Wholesale etc


Yeah was just hoping some folk had sites they could reccomend as some of the sites google churns up are good but then some are aweful .
That link is pretty hopeful though cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I bet it could, if you type in 'Black sock' into google images im sure youd find many missing socks


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Its just a case of going through them all mate. I doubt other shop owners would help you lol they want their customers to stay with them


----------



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> Its just a case of going through them all mate. I doubt other shop owners would help you lol they want their customers to stay with them


Yeah thats why i didnt bother asking the folk in my local pet shop :lol2:
I shall be here all night searching through google.

Edit. how did you know my missing sock was black lol, good guess


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Why does your 'friend' not join the forum and ask????


----------



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

Lotus Nut said:


> Why does your 'friend' not join the forum and ask????


She hates this forum now due to loads of people treating her like crap so I'm asking on her behalf : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Tarantula Person said:


> She hates this forum now due to loads of people treating her like crap so I'm asking on her behalf : victory:


So she doesn't mind you picking our brains and giving her help! :lol2:


----------



## Tarantula Person (Sep 14, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> So she doesn't mind you picking our brains and giving her help! :lol2:


nope:lol2:
because there are alot of good folk on this forum just a shame some of them are twats :lol2:


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------

